# Nash TC-72 DLX - First Impressions



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

As taken as I've been with my silverburst T-63, I suppose it's been inevitable that there would be another Nash in my future. This one could not be more different than the T-63 - swamp ash vs. alder, maple vs. rosewood, humbuckers vs. single coils.












This is a recent model equipped with Lollar wide range humbuckers as opposed to the Fender WRHB's that Nash used to use. The Lollars are pretty faithful to the originals (I had one in a 
'72 Custom RI) with perhaps a little less topiness, which is a good thing IMHO. 

The guitar isn't quite the lightweight that the T-63 is, weighing in at about nine ounces heavier but it's very comfy to wear, especially thanks to the perfectly formed tummy cut. 

First impressions are lasting and, just like the T-63, this Nash rings like a bell acoustically. It also tuned up easily after shipping, and stayed in tune. Action is a tad on the low side, which is how Bill Nash likes to set them up, but not quite my preference. I can't help but think this would make an awesome slide guitar with the strings a little higher off the fretboard, especially with those 'buckers in play. 

Speaking of which, like PAF's, the WRHB's are pretty low output. So, with a higher headroom amp like the my Tone King Meteor, the characteristic Tele snap and twang is there in spades, just with a little more output and slightly less brightness. On the other hand, run into an amp with limited headroom, like my recently acquired Victoria Victorilux 6L6 or River City Blues Boy (double tweed Deluxe), the TC-72 becomes a rock 'n roll machine. Way fun! 

Nash takes a certain amount of heat for his relic jobs, some of it deserved. The relicing on this one (and the T-63) are pretty "light" by Nash standards, and look reasonably convincing to me wear-wise. I do wish that the finish were less matte and more gloss but, when the guitars play and sound this good, who am I to complain?


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! The finish looks pure 70's!


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll never understand why people would want a new well-made and expensive guitar that looks like it was dragged behind a pickup truck on a dirt road.
Maybe I'm missing something, but I like my guitars to look good.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*Beat up guitars*

I didn't get the relic thing either. Most of my guitars are kept immaculately clean and look as showroom as I can keep them. Then I was in a shop that carried Nash guitars. So for laughs while a friend was trying out amps, I tried I tried an S-57. Then I got it. Literally. I bought the guitar.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll have to check them out more closely I guess. I think Class Axe in Kemptville carries them.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Furtz said:


> I'll never understand why people would want a new well-made and expensive guitar that looks like it was dragged behind a pickup truck on a dirt road.
> Maybe I'm missing something, but I like my guitars to look good.


Some nice things about "played in" guitars....that super smooth neck with no finish, no sticking to the guitar at the arm rest point cause the sticky is rubbed off, fret board contoured to your finger shape and touch, groove worn into picking area so pick doesn't have to slow down on fast playing....you get the idea; it becomes YOUR GUITAR. Admittedly, a Nash or other worn model doesn't have that personal feel, but if you like the vibe, go for it. Can't understand why people would want to spend a lot of time playing with their guitars instead of playing them.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

You can actually buy spray-on mud for your SUV so people will believe that you have been "muddin" with your "truck" when they see you cruising down Main Street.
It's good marketing I guess. A few years ago I saw a bunch of factory-beat-up Blues Junior amps at L&M in Vancouver. They all had the same cigarette burns, red wine and beer stains, and grill cloth damage. 
Fender and Nash, and others know their customers. 
Wouldn't surprise me if Harley Davidson starts marketing new pre-crashed $20G Sportsters.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

The reason I bought my Nash had nothing to do with marketing, I didn't care for the "aged" look. I bought it because of the way it played and sounded. It's very lightweight, resonant and the electronics are top notch. It stays in tune, with its rusty vintage style tuners, as well as any PRS, Gibson or Fender I own. It is just a well made instrument, that happens to look like SRV was playing it for the last ten years.


----------

